# Portuguese language lessons



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Whilst in Obidos recently, I noticed advertisements for a language school in Caldas da Rainha that offers Portuguese language courses. I don't want to give the name of the Centre to avoid advertising. Has anyone on this forum taken courses there?


----------

